# My latest Wal-Mart Find Turned into a Rhinestone Design



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

My fiance and I are walking thru Wal-Mart the other day and she found this stick on car emblem she wanted for her car.... I looked at it and said sure why not... I saw it as an opportunity to turn it into a Multi Decoration Rhinestone design.


Kevin


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

THAT is excellent.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

And just think it was made in the USA not china Good thinking


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

Very nice design!


----------



## KHill (Oct 21, 2009)

Good job! Nice work!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I get inspiration from everywhere I look... I think hey that's cool... Even cooler in bling... 

Thank you for the compliments....

Kevin


----------



## adspecialty4u (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome!!! LOVE it!


----------

